# Bolt VX-760C Wireless TTL Flash



## bdeutsch (May 4, 2013)

Has anyone out there used the Bolt flashes, particularly the VX-760? They appear to be exclusively sold by B&H, and there are no reviews on their site. The price is right and the specs looks very good (E-TTL, guide number close to the 600ex and can be used wirelessly as master/slave), but I'd love to know how it works in the field.


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos | NY Wedding Photographer


----------



## spturtle (May 5, 2013)

Looks like the Calumet Genesis 692C - only power switch is different AFAICT - and even more the same as the likely original Oloong SP-690II. You could look for reviews of those two...


----------



## bdeutsch (May 6, 2013)

Thanks, looks like you're right about it being the same as the Oloong and Calumet flashes. Both look fairly well reviewed but they're missing high speed sync, which might be a deal breaker for me.


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos | NY Wedding Photographer


----------

